# oven tiles



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have heard of people putting pizza stones or tiles in their ovens to help with temps. They say it prevents burning and makes the temps more constant in the oven. Does anyone use these and if so what and how do they work?? Kirk


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

hmmm Interesting concept. 
I use pizza stones here at home making homemade pizza. 
I would also be interested in hearing if anyone does this.

I have a spare stone, maybe I should try it to see


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll be using it next time I bake something. I burnt my cinnimon rolls last campout! I here the stones work well at distributing the heat.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

JD: Are we going into that discussion again? Those Pampered Chef reps will want to know.......









I burnt my cinnamon rolls again too. I even lined the pan with foil like someone suggested. It didn't work.

Question: Do you always have to light the oven manually? Shouldn't the spark control work on the oven too? If so, ours doesn't









Thanks and Have a great day! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

GM, the oven is a manual ignition though once lit it you can leave it running on the pilot flame, but I don't like leaving an open flame in my camper if I'm on using it.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

No pamper chef here but I do think I will go down to the local tile store and pick-up a large tile then cut it to fit. Hey for 5 bucks it's wortha shoot. Kirk


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

There is no other way to cook with the oven, you just need a regular floor ceremic tile, (cheap, a couple of bucks) it distributes the heat, haven't burned anything since cookin with it!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What size floor tile? Does the 12x12" fit?

What type tile? Most have a glazed surface. Is this what you are using?


----------

